# Your best - l can't believe l just did that...



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Just the other day, Sodak picked up his new NS BeYatch frame. It wasn't out of the box for more than 5 minutes and he drops the rear drop-outs for the frame ON the frame which was laying on the floor. *- DING!!! *noise rattles through the building. DOH!!!!

Me, several years ago after building a brand new bike, l leaned it up against the Park Tools work stand. Turned around to do something and the bike tips over, putting a huge dent smack dab in the middle of the top tube. Double DOH!!!

Sleepy sets up his brand new Bottle Rocket, POS Zoke Rocco parts go flying... ok, maybe parts don't go flying but soon as he sits on the bike, you hear noises that your aren't supposed to hear coming from a rear shock. --- Zoke rant, sorry.

Then there's our shop rat. Buys a brand new Reba 29er fork for his brand new Redline D440. Put the steere tube cutter on the fork facing the wrong way. Ends up cutting the steerer a good 1-1/2" too short. Had to major Jury Rig to make it usable.

What's your "l can't believe l just did that"?

_almost cutting the tip of your fingers off with a spinning disc rotor need not apply._


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Took apart an old Manitou Shermann. Was the first time I'd ever taken apart a fork.

Didn't read the instructions completely through. Turns out the SPV side of the lower, I'm supposed to screw the allen bolt clockwise, so it goes up and through the fork lower. Well, I kept twisting counter-clockwise until it snapped off.

Dead fork.

*
DOH!!!!*


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Install a brand new Fox 36 TALAS on my bike. Ride it down the street and riding a curb that is next to my house. The bike slips off the 6" curb and I somehow crash and put a nice gash on my lowers. Not even 10 minutes old. :madman: 


Another stupid forking moment.
I sent my Travis finto Manitou to have the cartridge rebuilt which was a frequent occurrence on that fork. When it was there, James Downing (who used to work for the Canadian Manitou distributor and a total legend) saw that I had a nice scratch on my Stanchion and replaced the entire uppers on my fork as a courtesy. Very good service from James. :thumbsup: 

Well, I needed to cut the steerer tube again, but the issue was that companies weren't making steerer tube cutters at the time (not even Park). So, I use some headset spacers and my vice to hold the steerer tube in place. After the excess tube is cut, I notice that I've bent the shite out of my steerer tube by overtightening it in the vice. PHOCK!! So, I tried to bend it back and get it round. I got it pretty close, but it was binding in my headset.

So, with my tail between my legs, I give James a call and give him my story. I fessed up about being a complete moron and he laughed, but not in a mean-spirited way......more like the "i feel your pain" kind of way. He tells me to send it back in and he'll see what he can do. I get it back a week later with a new upper assembly free of charge. I certainly didn't ask or expect that, so, that was my one "get out of jail free" card. Thanks James!  

Cheers,
EB


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I was taking a triple off of a road bike to be replaced with a double (FSA Gossamer?) and somewhere amongst the craziness, I took the triple off and put it in the box. Then I got interrupted and forgot that I put the triple in the box and the double was out, so I took the triple back out of the box and put it back on the bike...dudhdhhdhdhhhduh. :idea:...

Then a comfort bike comes through (I won't mention the brand)....wow that rear wheel is WAY out...warantee that...keep working on the bike to get it as built as possible...oooh...those front dropouts (rigid fork) are out...the DAG fixes that...oooh...that front wheel is way out too...hmmm...the frame alignment gauge finally reveals that either the bike was dropped from the highest storage rack and ran over by a fork loader about 5 times, or a yeti sat on it...which is the more likely story? I'll go with the yeti, because there was barely a scratch on the bike...which there would be if it got ran over by a fork loader....

I dropped my brand new 2007 Mountain Cycle Rumble frame right on the base of the Park stand...no dents...but a nice scratch...I called it a break-in scratch...

And another one...not my fault...an old Klein mountain bike frame with internal cable routing...but no guide for the cables...the rear brake cable was FUBAR, so I spent about 30 minutes fishing the cable through the tiny hole in the top tube with dental picks...funfunfun!!!!

I always drop forks out of the headset too...you'd think I'd learn to hold the fork up after the 10th time...but nahhh....

And by the way, I swear I didn't do this one (no honestly, I really didn't)...but...Magnesium fork+Dropout Alignment Gauge=failx10

Tim


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

geez, only 3 replies so far and already - yep, did that, been there to almost all of them..

l've been in the bike biz since 91 so there's plenty more. some l'm less willing to admit to.

how about not clamping down half the bike on a roof rack. mind you, it was supposed to be a customer's bike. l was dropping it off in person.
once l reached 70mph on a pretty windy day, said bike on the roof took flight. l saw it flip around in mid-air at least 5 times before it hit the pavement. After it hit the ground, it looked like the aircraft from the 6 Million Dollar Man TV show. _(google it if you're a young buck)_


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have never done anything I went "woops, that didn't work out like I intended" 

but if I had, it would involve stripping out the spindle on my set of XT cranks by running them without an end cap for about 5 minutes. 

still haven't tried to get that sorted because I'm so embarressed to call up shimano and tell them that.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Greatest thread ever...*

Come on guys... pony up. Heres a couple...

I bought an E13 LG1 I when they first came out. Did not realize (at the time) they were to eliminate bash guards. I Tried to set it up with a bash guard and could not figure what the hell I was doing wrong because it obviously would not work.

2nd

I let my friend borrow my Gran Mal for a couple of weeks because he was between bikes and I have more than one. Turns out, the dude drove around with it on the top of his Tahoe, on the roof rack(not a bike rack...cargo rack) for a week with out securing it or locking it down. He just set it up there and went about his business. He went to stores, the mall, at his house...you name he just left it up there to be stolen at any time. Luckily it was not stolen but from being up on the cargo rack it now has a large, permanent, black scuff on the top tube. What are friends for.

DOH...I cant believe I did that.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i did the whole chopped a steerer too short thing once. on a brand new fox van 36rc2. $300 for new uppers from fox.

immediately when i did it, i tossed the thing on the couch, walked out the front door, walked too the bar, and got drunk.

absolutely no other recourse. total epic fail.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

LMAOLOL!!!

RE: wookie's comment.

Dude, that's why we have insurance...

l usually brought it in at night.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Well, maybe this qualifies and maybe it doesn't but I used to ruin allen bolts all the time from being sloppy with the allen wrenches or trying to over tighten them. Sometimes it seems like those allen heads are made out of butter. Whenever it did happen it always seemed to be when the component was brand new or at least new. I try to be more careful these days.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Parked up at my friends house i take my six month old Intense SS off the roof and bring it in to save someone having it away. My GF rings me and asks me to meet her to have 'a discussion'.
My heads all over the place, and i'm in a rush so i throw the bike on the roof, and tear round the block, and pull into the car park, accompanied by a huge crunch and a sudden clatter of bars and glass, and a shock of realisation streaks through me.

Can i see any tall vehicles in the car park....no.......I CAN'T BELIEVE I JUST DID THAT!!

The bike, AMAZINGLY has but a tiny scratch on the headtube (No doubt the main impact point - thank god for tough as nails 1.5" H/Tubes, and i even think the FRO H/T badge did a little bit of shock absorption!!). 
The roof rack and my car however were a different story, two of the thule roof rack feet had the plastic catches ripped out, the whole rack flipped over on its side as i scraped under the height-limit bar, and the bars came down, smash my windscreen and the roof-bars put two big dents in the roof!

Testiment to the bike, that it came out unscathed and my car and bars were a bit trashed which is pretty lucky, because despite having a pretty sweet 2000 VW Golf GT, and a shiny new Thule Bike/roof rack, the bike is still worth more than them put together!!!

My GF and i are still together, but she questions my sanity, and my purchasing logic!!!!!

Still, the SS still rips, and thats what matters right!!......


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

had both bikes strapped on to the roof of my car... pull into the driveway after a weekend of riding at hoodriver, OR and drive straight into the carport... rams right into the front fork of my XC bike at the time, rips the whole rack, including both bikes, off the top of my car, down the back windshield, into the trunk and off the back... did about 3k worth of damage to the car... but amazingly hardly phased the bikes... man i was pissed...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hitch pins are important*

Roof racks into garages are bad but so is forgetting to put the hitch pin in your rack. I somehow shuttled on Saturday and the rack never fell off, Sunday another shuttle, great riding weekend, I'm driving home from the ride on a curvy mtn road feeling all content when I hear a sound no bike owner ever wants to hear....BAM! CRUNCH!, ping, scrape, oh sh!t that didn't just happen did it? I look in my rear view mirror as I'm coming to a stop just in time to see the car behind me slam into my expensive DH bike still attached to the rack. :madman:

Somehow the bike only sustained a large dent in the top tube and some scrapage on the grip and pedal. The rack however was a total loss as was the guy's bumper who hit my bike.

Total fail.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Witness to:

1. guy rushing cause he's late to a race, wups into a parking spot, oh so gently pulls his bike from the trunk and sets it down in the parking lot _(right behind the car), _not 20 seconds later while he's leaning into the car through the front door looking for something else, dingy SUV mom drives over his almost new Crack-N-Fail.

2. group of us drive a good hour & half to hit one of the local hot spots. fellow rider open his trunk to pull his bike out. l watch as the look on his face grows bitter. he forgot his seatpost and saddle at home.

3. rider bud needs to pull the cranks off his bike... uses the black "ISIS" Park Tools cranks puller, should have used the blue (or vs vrs). completely strips the threads out. cranks will be staying until he cuts em off.

4. rider bud trying to inflate his tubeless tires with a compressor -- pissed that they won't get seated on the rim. over inflates the piss outta the tire. KA-BOOOM!!!! completely shreads the sidewall of his brand new tire.

l'm sure l'll think of plenty more as you guys continue to post.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay okay okay... I got one.

I put my tires on backwards all the time.

*ALL THE TIME.*


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Okay okay okay... I got one.
> 
> I put my tires on backwards all the time.
> 
> *ALL THE TIME.*


That's the worst...I do that too. And the worst part is checking it...there's always a 50/50 chance that you got it on the right way, but somehow they're on backwards 100% of the time you don't make sure they're on right....when I ran rim brakes and I did that with the front wheel, I'd just flip it around and pretend I did it all right...now there's nothing to fall back on...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I got my headset races confused and freaked the crap out...

I even made a thread about it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368900


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

tibug said:


> That's the worst...I do that too. And the worst part is checking it...there's always a 50/50 chance that you got it on the right way, but somehow they're on backwards 100% of the time you don't make sure they're on right....when I ran rim brakes and I did that with the front wheel, I'd just flip it around and pretend I did it all right...now there's nothing to fall back on...


I used to do the same thing. Just flip the wheel around.

But something tells me that if my cassette, and 7" rotor, are on backwards, the derailleur will not shift the brake rotor, and the caliper on my Codes will not grab ahold of the 11-34 cassette I'm running. :nono: Haha...

Raptor... I just read that thread, and laughed all the way through it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptor... I just read that thread, and laughed all the way through it.


What's more ridiculous is that people were telling me that it was fine and I should just ride it. Uhh?....


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> 3. rider bud needs to pull the cranks off his bike... uses the black "ISIS" Park Tools cranks puller, should have used the blue (or vs vrs). completely strips the threads out. cranks will be staying until he cuts em off.


So it's a square taper I assume? Have you tried using some kind of two prong wedge and a mallet to force the crank arm off the spindle?

Otherwise, parktool I think has a tool that uses the bottom bracket shell to get leverage to remove a crank arm...my memory is vague as I've only used that tool once...


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

At Northstar I kept slipping gears in the back. Checked cable tightness, derailer adjustment blah blah. Thought something was broke. Went up the mountain 3 more times and then realized the cable was hanging on by like 2 strands at the clamp on the derailer..... felt pretty dumb for not really looking at that.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Just messing with ya*



Pedal Shop said:


> LMAOLOL!!!
> 
> RE: wookie's comment.
> 
> ...


 "USUALLY"


----------



## Munin2889 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Me too..*



Raptordude said:


> I got my headset races confused and freaked the crap out...
> 
> I even made a thread about it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368900


Same except I put the bottom one on upside down...

...and also made a thread about it.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

i let my buddy put my chain on while i was putting on my forks and stuff.... and he ran it around the out side of the metal that frames the lower der pully i didnt figure it out for like two weeks, i just didnt think he would of made that obvious of a mistake


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Crank arm fell off, after I only finger tightened it during a build. DOH!


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

i had just gotten my first "real" mountain bike, (or what i thought to be one) it was an XC rig and i locked out the front shock, i went off a small jump forgetting the fork was locked and the cap from the top pops out and springs up and hits me square in the eye... ouch, then i fell b/c i couldn't see... real smart


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pedal Shop said:


> Just the other day, Sodak picked up his new NS BeYatch frame. It wasn't out of the box for more than 5 minutes and he drops the rear drop-outs for the frame ON the frame which was laying on the floor. *- DING!!! *noise rattles through the building. DOH!!!!
> 
> Me, several years ago after building a brand new bike, l leaned it up against the Park Tools work stand. Turned around to do something and the bike tips over, putting a huge dent smack dab in the middle of the top tube. Double DOH!!!
> 
> ...


man that sounds like never bring your bike to these guys....all klutz's...big time yikers


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that sounds like never bring your bike to these guys....all klutz's...big time yikers


Haha, that's why we don't let customers watch us work on their bikes....ummmm "NO, I swear I didn't just drop that massive adjustable wrench on that 10,000$ carbon fiber road bike...it was all your imagination!!!":yesnod:....actually it was a 15,000$ bike and I just cut it's resale value in half...:nono: oh shiit....

Pros don't make mistakes.:skep:

Tim


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't even talk to me about directional tires... Backwards every time too. :skep: 

I've been wrenching for only a couple years now, so not major fails yet... I did one funny recently though. I built up a Townie and forgot to tighten the seatpost bolt. This lady sat on it and the seat slipped straight back. BRRRAPPP!  

Last summer our 1.5 headset remover broke. This guy came in and needed his reducer headset removed so I tried to use the standard remover. We both were hammering on it and the bottom cup fractured into 3 pieces with the rest of it still pressed in. :madman:


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Had to remove a star nut from my steerer tube. Got a socket extension and put it down the tube and smacked it with a mallet, very hard. Repeatedly. The steerer tube came out of the fork. The socket extension stuck in the steerer. The star nut lodged sideways. I got angry.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Got my brand spankin new trials frame; rushed home to build it up. Didn't get the BB chased while at the shop ("it'll be fine")...Of course I managed to crossthread the BB, BADLY. Luckily the "real" mechanic was able to repair it and I learned a very valuable lesson (Don't force it!!)


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*close the garage door*

Took my new Demo 8 outside to ride it around the yard to "feel" out the new fork. After about ten minutes I got tired and headed, with the bike, back inside. Before I got in the garage my wife showed up in the driveway with groceries. Set the demo up against my daughters mini dune buggy, thats at the end of the garage, and helped her bring the food inside. She got the last bag out of the trunk and walked by me into the house, while mentioning there were no more bags of food. Without thinking...I hit the garage door button and go back inside. 15 minutes later I notice my bike is not in its favorate spot and my heart sinks:madman: . Open the door into the garage and immediately notice the garage is still open and the demo is on the ground!!! I know the newer garage doors have a feedback sensor that reverses the door when there is an obstruction...but I feared the worst. With much luck...the rubber seal on the bottom of the door hit my new carbon handle bars and pushed the bike down onto my daughters buggy. The only damage was her rear brake light was busted off her ride. Not a scratch on the bike. What an idiot:crazy: I can't believe I just did that


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

euroford said:


> i did the whole chopped a steerer too short thing once. on a brand new fox van 36rc2. $300 for new uppers from fox.
> 
> immediately when i did it, i tossed the thing on the couch, walked out the front door, walked too the bar, and got drunk.
> 
> absolutely no other recourse. total epic fail.


I think beer is the solution to all problems like this.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

still put tires on backwards .... gets me every time ...

I have a 1.5 headtube and nobody in town has a facer for it so i had to make a plan by putting paint stripper on the inside and the lip. managed to get some on my new frame and striped the paint off a bit (idiot) wait there is more . . . i got a headset to match and was so exited about riding my new bike and getting the thing on i did not think about the best way to compress it on my already tight headtube so like a chimp i took a piece of wood and a hammer and smacked it in...... i still cringe thinking about how i violated my beautiful bike. I could have just used a vice and put even pressure on it,,, but no !!!! my inner ape was to strong and adamant to transgress evolution for a brief moment....


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that sounds like never bring your bike to these guys....all klutz's...big time yikers


Hey now,.... My mistake was out of pure excitement for the new frame. I was stoked that I actually got to open the box on something new from the shop, for the first time...lol.. I fumbled with the rear drop outs and dropped one, no biggie, it's a wood floor. Well,.. I had just taken the new frame out of the box and sat it below me. And then DING, along with two nice chips in the paint. Oh.. well..

But yes, klutz I am for sure.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovin this thread!

Congarong, your avatar freaks me out.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Got back from a month of riding, built bike back up, meet with friends at TH and everythings gravy. . . new upgrades and all. . . hop on bike. . . go to pedal. . . no pedals. . . 

Before I had a rack I'd have to take the thru axel out and stash the bike in the trunk. I have managed to do that but neglect bringing the correct sized allen key. Another fail. 

No epic fails yet, but s h i t always happens to me so I lay in wait.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I got one,..well another one I supose....  

Just got a Thule T2 hitch rack... I was loading my bike up on the rack, sat it there, clicked the rear tire strap over and in, and for some reason I let the bike go without bringing up the front tire arm.... Well, it does not stand by itself, and it fell toward my rear door on my 4-runner. I put a nice dent in the rear door from the stanchon of my Boxxer. Thankfully my rear window was rolled down, other wise I am sure I would have smashed it out with the bars. 

I am a victim of the backwards tires too. Nothing like building a bike up piece by piece, paying special attention to all the details of the build. Finially getting it done and posting the comleted pics here on MTBR, and then being told the tires are on backwards in the forum. Kind of makes you feel stupid.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that sounds like never bring your bike to these guys....all klutz's...big time yikers


l know you're just kidding --- BUT

in the NuBee's defense: it was his first time and he did measure it twice - cut once. he just put the tool on the wrong way. And no, he doesn't cut customer forks.

as for the rest, just simple DOH's!!! kind of brain farts, specially when you work on bikes for a living. it's gonna happen from time to time.

we're still taking about simple toys here too.

not AIG, Fannie, Freddie --- those people should be shot.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. trip to Moab. Forget the name of the trail but it's a shuttle kind of ride. Drive two cars, drop one off at the end of the ride, drive the other to the start. 
We drop off car A and drive car B to the start. the road ride from point A to B is a good 18 to 20 miles (at 70mph). Start our ride... have a frikin blast, riding mostly down hill for a good 4 hours-ish. See some crazy things to see. If you have never been to Moab, it's a ride you have to do at least once.
We near the end of the ride. I start looking for the keys to the car. errr ahh, l don't have them, you have them? no, l thought you had them. SSSSSSHHHHHHllllllllllT! the keys are in the other car.........and it'll be dark in about 30 minutes.

2nd part.
Some hairy chicks, who have rainbow stickers all over the cars, they drive refuse to help us. Basically laugh in our faces cause we're just stupid men. whatever, go have fun with that carpet.

3rd part. one guy who was sorta keepin pace with us gave us the goofy look when we asked if he'd give us a ride back to the start. He's driving a big-brand new SUV. Said he wasn't willing to risk it. For some nit wit reason, he thought we wanted him to take back to the cars driving the trail NOT back via the road.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

drove 2 hours....

get out of my car...

two words...

Flip Flops


BLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

--- l left my shoes in my other car.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

First ride on my road bike... I ride 5 miles to work.

As I'm leaving work, I lean my brand new, not-a-speck-of-dirt-on-her road bike against a potted plant. Out of Zeus's butthole comes a gust of wind, and blows my bike over. Scratches all over the seat tube, and downtube.

I was beyond livid for like two days. I saved for 6 months for that bike, and even though I prodealed it for 1/2 of what it's worth, I am still angry to this day.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

wearing long pants, rode up onto two banquet tables which where ramp'd with a 3rd table with the legs folded away.

l went to wheelie drop it off the edge.

somehow my pant leg got stuck on the rocker arm just as l was in mid-stroke.
----> Banshee Chaparell --- *note the red arrow*

my cat like reflexes where taking a nap, nearly fell on my face.

Lucky for me, l had this set up in the grass out in the common area of the shopping center. If it had been in the shop's parking lot, l bet l would have broken my wrists.

_Side note: that Banshee was l think my 4th freeridey rig. what a sled -- way over built_


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

- Stripped crank bolt - had to cut crank arm off
- Stripped a few thread in the BB sheel
- Stripped crown bolt - had to cut through crown and bolt
- Broke bolt head when wrenching down on it
- ovalized steertube
- put tires on backwards
- forgotten to tighten down important bolt before a ride
- dropping that little piece of whatever on the ground and looking for it for an hour

that is about what i can remember at this point but i am sure only about 1/2 of the dumb stuff i've done


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

My 1st mt. bike starts ghost shifting. I try to adjust the rd.... many times, much cursing.... NOTHING WORKS! I take it to a shop, twice, yes TWICE. Still F^cking ghost shifting! I don't know wtf is going on and ride it like that for longer than I'll ever admit. I'm thinking something must be fundamentally wrong with the new 9 speed system. Later, Keystone opens and I take the bike to the lifts. After a run or 2 I notice a buzzing coming from the rear end of the bike. The cassette lock ring was loose, vibrating against the frame. I tighten it up and the bike shifts fine.


About backward tires, I started always putting the tire on the rim with the rotor on the left and the tire rotation going forward. This works well, but I still get it wrong every once in a while.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

After rebuilding my bike I ended accidentaly switching the brake around so the left was on the right and vice versa... later that day I go for some single track and slam on the "rear brake to avoid a tree. Next thing I know i'm doing a endo into the tree and have one hell of a wipe out. I soon come to realise my F-ck up from earlier. [email protected]#$%$#$%&^&[email protected]# DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

My all mountain rig is an IBIS Mojo. Love the bike but the problem is that rocks do one hell of a job to its clear coat so I put 1 mil tape on the down tube to protect the frame and clearcoat. After a year, the tape was pretty thrashed and I figured I'd replace it. So I started pulling it off and the clear coat came right with it so now I have a 4 inch square where I ripped the clear coat right off. Much worse than any rock could have done!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

edenger said:


> My all mountain rig is an IBIS Mojo. Love the bike but the problem is that rocks do one hell of a job to its clear coat so I put 1 mil tape on the down tube to protect the frame and clearcoat. After a year, the tape was pretty thrashed and I figured I'd replace it. So I started pulling it off and the clear coat came right with it so now I have a 4 inch square where I ripped the clear coat right off. Much worse than any rock could have done!


Yea, I did the same...with a much cheaper piece of Marzocchi innovation...Drop off II....I tried to peel the stickers off, and they came off very very easily...and so did all the paint...now it's flaking off it pieces...95% Marzocchi/whoever makes the Drop off II's fault...5% my fault...or something like that......


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

I have one:
Several years ago when I first starting riding I had to change a rear flat. When I was done I could only find 1 of the 2 tire levers I was using?
Maybe 10 minutes into the ride I get a flat on the same rear tire.
I found the missing tire lever between the tire and tube.
That's what made me flat. I can't believe I left the lever inside the tire I was fixing.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

spraying Finish Line on a rear d. looking at it maybe a smidge too close.

got a eye full of that stuff in the eyes.

OH MY GOD

let me just say, that stuff hurts!!!

my eye lids were sore for at least two days......................


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

downhill mike said:


> I have one:
> Several years ago when I first starting riding I had to change a rear flat. When I was done I could only find 1 of the 2 tire levers I was using?
> Maybe 10 minutes into the ride I get a flat on the same rear tire.
> I found the missing tire lever between the tire and tube.
> That's what made me flat. I can't believe I left the lever inside the tire I was fixing.


Ahahaha a shop did that to a friends bike. But it was in there for atleast two weeks to a month with no probs.

Friend drove his car into the garage with another friends bike on the roof rack. Crunch!!

Not Mechincal but i threw up in my full face at Whistler going down heart of darkness, talk about nasty. (Bad airline travel sickness)


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Not Mechincal but i threw up in my full face at Whistler going down heart of darkness, talk about nasty. (Bad airline travel sickness)


LOL

DOH!!!!

yummy


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Drove 3 hours to a ride once...



















to find out I forgot my seat! 
Tied a towel on the top tube and rode still. 

Beat that one!


----------



## trails_Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

I have worked in a bike shope for 3 years: 2 years in new bike assemblys, and last year was my 1st year in repairs (of coarse the most fun!!!!! )
-Over-tightened spokes/wheels
-stripped axel threads (both from over tightening, and a screw driver.. oops!)
-snapped/cracked- headset bolts, stems and stem bolts, cranks and crank bolts, etc...
-messed up threads on BB's
-i was pre-stretching the gear cables, and made the rear derailleur go into the spokes, snapping the derailleur off the hanger, and breaking about 2 or 3 spokes (luckily, it was a cheapo bike, but i had to come up with an excuse to the lead repair mechanic so i didnt get yelled at)
-was having fun, going through all the gears on a road bike while it was on the rack... rear reflector caught on a part of the frame at a VERY high speed and shattered everywhere. luckily, wheel was not too bad out of true.. 
-of coarse- put tires, disc's, brake pads, etc... on backwards or wrong
-not checking the bead of an old tire when changing a flat, having it explode in your face and you go deaf for a good hour or 2
-cut customer seat post too short...

other mistakes:
-layed my 5 bike, hitch rack on the garage wall (no light weight object!!!), and it fell over into my parents brand new, 2 days old garage door, putting a NICE hole in it!!!!!
-leaned my bike (with absolulutley no bar ends at the time) against the truck, didnt even think that it was windy out.. nice gust of wind goes by, turn to the side of the truck, and i see my bike on the ground, and a nice BIG scratch on the door.. right down to the metal!!! (stupid thing is... i did the same EXACT thing 2 TIMES!!!!!!! same door, same bike!!!!!!!!! u think you would learn.... but no)


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Oh yeah... I ran over my front wheel while leaving the driveway. Luckily, it was a dirt driveway in the mountains and it was salvageable.


----------



## Sov (Nov 4, 2005)

I was helping a mate rebuild a DHX4 off his Glory. I put the shaft, piston and discs together while he was cleaning the other bits. But I have a bit of a rule going where I leave it to the bike owner (ie my mate) to torque up safety related bits, like axle pinch bolts, fork crowns, seat clamps etc. That way, if it comes undone, it's not my problem! So I just snugged up the piston bolt and left it to my friend to torque.

Fast forward a few days and we're at a race during Saturday practice. We've probably been doing runs and sectioning bits for a good four to five hours. My mate comes down after a run complaining that his shock is making a lot of noise. We bounce around on the bike, check that the spring is tight, look for play in the eyelet bushes and the frame bearings but can't get rid of the noise. Ten minutes later, I say:
"Did you tighten the piston nut?"
"No," he says, "did you?"

I swear I mentioned to him that he needed to torque it but he doesn't remember hearing it...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sov said:


> I was helping a mate rebuild a DHX4 off his Glory. I put the shaft, piston and discs together while he was cleaning the other bits. But I have a bit of a rule going where I leave it to the bike owner (ie my mate) to torque up safety related bits, like axle pinch bolts, fork crowns, seat clamps etc. That way, if it comes undone, it's not my problem! So I just snugged up the piston bolt and left it to my friend to torque.
> 
> Fast forward a few days and we're at a race during Saturday practice. We've probably been doing runs and sectioning bits for a good four to five hours. My mate comes down after a run complaining that his shock is making a lot of noise. We bounce around on the bike, check that the spring is tight, look for play in the eyelet bushes and the frame bearings but can't get rid of the noise. Ten minutes later, I say:
> "Did you tighten the piston nut?"
> ...


Likely story.....

Knock on wood, but I have yet to do any serious damage to anything by accident. Other than one time when I was first getting into bikes and was switching the shock mounting hardwear out for new DU bushings, I used a hammer to try to put the mounting hardwear into the shock eyelet (they do in hard with new eyelet bushings) and missed, hitting the edge of the air shock's shock body, putting a decent sized dent in it.

That was a lot of commas in one sentence


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I was going up to Sea Otter for the first time, super excited. Ric (coma13), D-wreck, and myself all drove up in Ric's van. We had to take the wheels off to fit all the bikes in the van.
8 hours later we finally make it to Sea Otter, I'm stoked to finally be there. We're putting the bikes together before riding in to pick up our regestration stuff and the stupid cone spacer Ringle uses on their rear hubs is missing. Why the F aren't those things connected to the hub like every other damn hub on the market. Feeling SOL I rig up my rear wheel with some lock-on grip ends to at least ride around the booths and pray I see Hayes/Ringle. Find the booth, wait in line and the when the dude infront of me finally talks to the mechanic, turns out he did the same exact thing. Got my spacer and had a great weekend. 
Getting back to Ric's I found the missing piece in his driveway. 
That's the worst. I've also left my 5-10's at home a few times, and riding in Chucks isn't all that fun. Also have left my helmet at home countless times, or at the bottom of the run and don't notice until we shuttle back up.
But the worst helmet blunder I've had was with my first TLD lid. Brand new, used it twice. Left it on the roof of my truck and drove home. Next riding day tore my house apart looking for it.... I even made missing flyers with a picture of it offering $50 to get it back... no luck. You could see the slide marks in the dust on the roof of the car for a few weeks, a bitter reminder.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Last year I was riding Downieville on my nomad. Friends of mine were at the rock garden filming. The next day I was checking out the footage. I noticed as I went thru the rock garden, I saw something red flapping around down by my rear disk. I stop the vid and go out into the garage. Turns out the rear skewer was completely loose. I bombed that whole 17 mile course, jumping, rocks, roots, etc., with a totally loose rear wheel, and it never fell off. I don't know how, but it didn't. I still catch sh!t from my homies about that.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

- 5am Friday morning ride... put the SPD shoes on and somethin' ain't right. I had brought two left shoes... Rock what ya got, right?

- 6 months of training for the season pinnacle; Downieville Downhill. 6 months of bike set tweaks, just for the race. Set the bike settings in stone 2 weeks before the race. 

Final check over the night before and I pick up my bike by the brake lever. WTF. I had never done that before. The piston pops out of the master cylinder... #$^#$^@! 

Hey, I might as well cut down the line while I bleed the brake. Cut. Oh, $#&@*! it requires a deformable brass fitting I don't have... Cutting the story short, I scraped together the part but could not bleed the brake properly, nor pre-event test it and sat on the start line wondering if the rear brake would work... it did. But cosmic intervention on a grand scale ensued...

- First ride on the shiny new single speed, I was so enamoured with it, I neglected to attach the top straps on bike rack (rear loader) lucky I connected the bungie to the wheels and that kept the bike attached to the car while dragging it down the freeway at 70mph.... Nothing like looking in the rear view mirror and seeing the bike gone. Azonic FR handlebars can take quite a beating, lol. A few melty bits but otherwise ok.

P


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Bike = Banshee Chaparell
Location = local huck-a-billy trail (very very rocky).

Although the Banshee built like a Mack truck, the rear D hanger is a cheesey "H" style found on many bikes. Snapped that puppy in half and took the rear D with it.

on the fly, l made the bike into a make shift single speed so l could at least pedal it out.

l started pedaling one of the more tecnical lines.

rolling over one of the bigger rocks, chain fell off, lost all speed.

next thing l know, l'm assoverteakettle, bike's going one way, l'm going the other and the rear wheel is going off in the other direction.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Had been riding for a couple of years and decide I am gonna' start doing my own wrenching. Bought a new crankset (raceface x-type) and went to install it but needed to adj spacing. Didn't fully read instructions, and didn't really know what I was doing. Distroy drive-side crank arm trying to get it off (with hammer/mallet)...come to find out that 10mm cap is the built in crank puller! Expensive lesson...DOH!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

A long time ago my friend tossed his bike up on top on the roof rack, and once we got to the trail head, found out he forgot the front wheel.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> Witness to:
> 
> 3. rider bud needs to pull the cranks off his bike... uses the black "ISIS" Park Tools cranks puller, should have used the blue (or vs vrs). completely strips the threads out. cranks will be staying until he cuts em off.


Use a gear puller. Any auto parts store has one.

When I first started running splined cracks, I had a coda crank which had a large washer under the bolt. I took out the bolt, used the correct puller, but forgot that the washer was in there and stripped my cranks.

The grease in Road STI shifters gets gummy in cold weather, you can pull off some of the covers and spray the crap out of it with brake clean and they usually start working again. One time I took one too many screws out of a 6 month old pair of Dura Ace shifters. A spray of tiney springs and parts goes flying. I try to gather them all up, I call shimano tech to see if they can walk me through getting it back together. The guy just says to send it back and he'll send me a new one. It was for a customer's bike.

I know I have a ton of other stories I'm forgetting.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I once forgot my helmet and had to go back for it (just lost 30 minutes)

When I remove my fork for service, headset maintenance etc etc I always get the brake lines/cable lines in the wrong place and I have to do everything again.

In TWO occasions I left my googles hanging from my car's antennae as I was loading my bike in the rack and drove away. The first time the googles got lost and the second time I found the googles in the highway.

The roller on my Blackspire Stinger fell once in the trail and I had to walk like 2 miles to find the damn thing.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Forgot to tighten the stem steer tube bolts on my friends new bike I put together for him. He didn't make it 30 ft. Luckily he was only scraped up.

I used two short pieces of rebar (for the extractor to push against) to remove the crank arms on an ISIS BB. I'm on the trail riding trying to figure out where the horrible rattling noise is coming from. DING! I left one of the rebar pieces in. 

Forgot the wrench to change a flat. Walked 4 miles home after a 27 mile ride. Looked everywhere for the wrench. It was in my Camelbak!

Getting eaten by mosquitoes I was in a hurry to fix a flat. I did a quick tire change... a little too quick. I take off, pull up to clear a log and the wheel comes off. I get ejected into a huge patch of poison ivy.

Not bike related, but my brain definitely skipped a cog. Once I filled up at a gas station and drove off with the pump still in the gas tank. I didn't notice it until I saw the hose hanging out the side of my van!


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> - Stripped crank bolt - had to cut crank arm off
> - Stripped a few thread in the BB sheel
> - Stripped crown bolt - had to cut through crown and bolt
> - Broke bolt head when wrenching down on it
> ...


Don't forget about breaking the tip off my 3mm hex wrench trying to over tighten that micro bolt.

BTW, I finally found that spacer for your Fox fork. Oh, and I also found that top cap for that miracle headset you reviewed. Both were under the work bench.

As per above, I did the same thing on my wife's RaceFace cranks. Stripped the self-extractor thingy. Spent the next week trying to figure how to get the cranks off. Read somewhere you can ride up hill to get the cranks off. That didn't work, but I got some exercise. Finally dremmelled the crank arm off. You'd think it would be easy. But no, those RaceFace cranks took several hours. I wish I had read this thread before then.

Prior to my first visit to Whistler, I stripped one of the axle bolts on my Dorado a week before the trip. I bought a Dremel (see above) and cut a slot and removed it with a t-handled screwdriver. Small success. Packed up bike. Get to Vancouver and build up bike. Find that I've forgotten to pack the barrel nut for the axle bolt. I hit every bike shop in Vancouver looking for a replacement. No luck. Drive to Whistler, hit up every bike shop, finally find out a Manitou rep is at a shop in the village. He sets me up with one off a fork already in the shop (thanks, man). Back home, I find the barrel nut in the front pocket of the pants I was wearing when I dremmelled out that stripped bolt.

damon


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

jkish said:


> Not bike related, but my brain definitely skipped a cog. Once I filled up at a gas station and drove off with the pump still in the gas tank. I didn't notice it until I saw the hose hanging out the side of my van!


Surely this is one of the reasons I don't have to pump my own gas here in Oregon...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

While I was at home "Color coordinating" my bike I sprayed the cable housing on the front brake silver to match the factory lettering on the bike. Well, I got some overspray on the tire and I did'nt want to see the spot revolving around all the time so I painted the entire tire silver in one dirrection and red while spinning it in the other dirrection(Hey, I thought it was cool.). Well I ditched that entire wheel for a better one in the back room at Dicks Sporting goods (I worked there). A couple months later as I'm just coming into work, I see Norm with a wheel in the truing stand. I ask him what he's doing and he said he was replacing some spokes on his wheel. I look over his shoulder and see a silver and red tire and say "Cool! You paint your tires too?" He looked at me with a VREY confused look and said "No. I found this in the back room." Doh!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

I forgot to re-tighten the pinch bolts on my saint cranks after installing a chainguide. then I promptly took the bike for a full day of DHing (with bolts still loose).

long story short, I notice my crank arm knocking as I'm looking over the bike at the end of the day, and notice that both pinch bolts are missing. Do you realize how much of a PITA it is to find bolts/washers that fit those things? :madman: 

on the plus side, I have even more faith in the strength of those cranks. didn't even flinch. still scares me that that silly little plastic preload ring was holding on my cranks all day


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Building an 0'6 (brand new) S-Works Enduro frame, I take apart the rear end and check everything over. I drop a convex proprietary washer and it somehow lands in the front derailleur between the cage and frame. I search for 2 hours, don't find it, and order a one. I wait for a week or two to get it. Then when I'm doing my front shifting, the washer drops out.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Got a new frame shipped to me only to find the shock installed backwards, loosen it and don't hold on and watch as it drops and chips the paint of a brand new frame.

Got a new set of AZO Outlaws and was having a hell of a time getting the bead over the rim with a Nevie DH. 2.5: got pissed and used a screw driver...scratched the sh!t out of the rim, cut the case around the bead, asked for help on NSMB and figured out the soap & water trick. Eight months later said tire exploded on the first run of a day trip to Whistler, forensics show a frayed and rusted wire bead to be the cause, and $105 for a tire and tube at GB&B was the penalty...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

ive been working on my bikes for 2 years now and thankfully havent had any major problems yet.
My worst few=

1- took the pads out of my stroker trials to give them a clean, then put them back in. Before i put them back in the rear caliper, i push the pistons back into there bores so i can center them, then started pumping the lever. I pumped them for about a minute and nothing was hapening, the pads werent moving and the lever had no resistance at all. So i keep pumping then, POP, clap, clap, clap. I look at my front caliper. I hadnt put the pads back in and it turns out i was pumping the front, not back brake and manage to pop the pistons out of there bores

2- Took the pads out of me old cable discs to clean them, finish cleaning pads then have lunch, friend rings and asks to come for ride. Throwing everything back on bike and speed off. Get to top of biggest hill in town and come flying down as fast as i can. Pulled brakes to slow down for major intersection.

Turns out i hadnt put my brake pads back in.....:skep: 

3- Not really anything major but i am ALWAYS, and i mean ALWAYS, stripping or snapping the stupid F$%KI%G Torx25 bolts on the brake rotors:madman: :madmax: 
Turns a 2 min rotor change job into a 3 hour full on battle....!

As you might have guessed, i have serious brake issues


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> Not really anything major but i am ALWAYS, and i mean ALWAYS, stripping or snapping the stupid F$%KI%G Torx25 bolts on the brake rotors:madman: :madmax:
> Turns a 2 min rotor change job into a 3 hour full on battle....!


I've got 2 words to tell you; Impact, driver... :thumbsup: If you have access to one of these your life will change forever. 2 minute rotor change? Try 2 seconds...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

HA...

here's one for the NuBee's out there.

New guy who _worked_ at the shop a few years ago.
Hired pretty much just to assemble bikes and do light tune up work (tires, tubes, misc easy stuff).

First of all, three times he installed the fork backwards on new bikes so the brakes were in the back.

Then, one day l gave him a bottle of Armor All tire foam, and a new towel. Told him to clean off a bike, make it look new. l walk away for a while, hear the hissssssssssing of the spray but don't give it much thought at first. Then it clicks..

l look back in the work area, he's got the entire DISC BRAKE bike covered with this foam, disc rotors and all.

*"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!??!?!?". *

You said make the bike look new....
*
Yeah, just the rubber parts, not the whole bike.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A couple years ago when one of my boys was 5ish, l let him hang out with me for the day.
He liked to tinker with bikes, pretend work on them.

l'm up at the computer and l hear a hissing noise. l didn't pay much attention to it at first, thought Jack was just letting the air out of a tire. Still pretty focused on the computer, l still don't give it much thought. Then the noise continues for a while.... still nothing sends up a red flag. Then it finally hit me... that's not air he's letting out of a tire, he's spraying something.

*Jack, what are you doing?*

Cleaning this bike daddy...

*With whaaaat?*

cleaner...

l poke my head around the corner and Jack's spraying a brand new bike with 3M Adhesive spray l use to install grips.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this thread is absolutely rad


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Trying to hammer out my starnut....
of course my poor hand-eye coordination decided to fail me on the downstroke, leaving a nasty dent in my top tube :madman: 

Pretty weetawded on my part, but luckily the Bottlerocket is pretty overbuilt and burly, so I have no doubt the integrity of the frame is fine.... I hope so anyway :skep:


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

*l'll take you half way...*

here's the ultimate.... l wanted to open this thread with this story but finger'd, err ahh figured l'd hold off for a while.

1984, summer, when l was just out of high school.

l needed to drill larger holes through this cable wrap - do-hicky on an old Skool bike where they ran continous cable, held in place with a steel cable wrap (see photo).
l was trying to rig a braket on my bike so l could hang something from my top tube.

l bent the do-hicky open and flattened it out, set this thing down on the work bench, hold one end down with my thumb, corded drill in the other. Instead of being smart and clamping it down in a vice, l start drilling the hole larger. ln the blink of an eye, l feel this hard tug on my thumb... somehow my thumb gets caught in the long slot and the drill plucks half my thumb off -- right at the knuckle. POP!!!

blood everywhere...

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!

l looked around for my missing digit, it rolled under the work bench.
Picked it up and drove my stick shift car to the ER. _(nobody was home at the time)._

They tried to put it back on but it was too messed up. 
So now when l hitch hike, l only get half way but l'm really good at teaching my kids fractions. one, two, three and a half.

It doesn't bother me much. For some reason, l can really wrench a tire on better than most people. Must be that bony nub. l can't shift index shifters very well, that's why my MTB's usually have twisty's on the left, index on the right. Buying full finger gloves always sucks but hey, makes for a good gag when l pretend to get my thumb stuck in a car door.

See that slot in this bike rack bracket. That's where my thumb got caught. Imagine that thing all twisted up, stuck on a drill bit.

SHA --- l wish l could still do that ---> :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Isn't that a strut for a rear rack?

That's a gnarly story though, beats any of mine by a long shot!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Isn't that a strut for a rear rack?
> 
> That's a gnarly story though, beats any of mine by a long shot!


yep -- comes from a Topeak rack. What l was drilling, looked sort of like the thing in the photo.

just happen to be putting it on a bike now (no drilling required!!).


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

P.S. when l was in recovery, the guy in the next bed over stuck his hand in a printing press trying to pull a stuck paper out. He missed timed it, whole hand was flat as a pancake. not a pretty sight.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Went to put new pads in my strokers got a phone call, came back put the wheels on and ride down the roads....no brakes.and a loud scratchy noise of the piston scraping the rotor. forgot to put the new pads back in. 

Took my front wheel of to fit my bike in my car placed it on the bumper, drive off with out out it, lucky i didn't have to back up. had to drive back an hour.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oo, just remembered another!

Forgot Maxle and cell phone on back bumper after a nice ride... I heard them fall off/spontaneously explode in my rear view...


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Not biking related... but I was augering a 2 inch hole with a 1/2 inch corded drill (which had some serious torque). I pulled the drill out of the hole and it caught my pantleg. It had so much torque it bound up and ripped the the Carharts right off my legs, and the drill was still spinning whipping around. my pants My friends were laughing so hard they almost peed themselves, and I have to say, it might have been one of the most painful 1.5 seconds of my life until they ripped off.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple years ago, after an XC ride, I took off my front wheel, threw my bike in my 4Runner, and drove home. While pulling my bike out at home, I realized I left my front wheel on the ground back at the trailhead. Raced back as fast as I could, hoping someone didn't yoink it. As I drive up, I see it. "Oh, good! It's still there!" As I get closer, I see that it's totally compressed into the dirt ground. I guess I ran it over as I turned around to leave. Crazy thing is, I pull the wheel out, and it looks fine. Further testing on the truing stand agree. Yet, the last inch of my axle was bent at a perfect 90 degree angle. Figure that out!

Another time...
Fixing a flat for a customer down at the shop, using a compressor to fill the new tube after installing it, the tire didn't seem to be inflating. I keep squeezing, it keeps feeling soft, and I keep inflating. Suddenly a deafening "bang!" But worse than the noise was being blind for about 10 seconds. I don't know if it was shock or dust or what, but I literally couldn't see for a few seconds. It really scared me. After recovering, I turned the wheel over and found the giant hole in the tire that the tube had been creeping out of until it popped. Careful with the compressor!


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> here's the ultimate.... l wanted to open this thread with this story but finger'd, err ahh figured l'd hold off for a while.
> 
> 1984, summer, when l was just out of high school.
> 
> ...


please post a pic of your thumb . . .ouch ! :eekster:


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

The thumb story is nasty.

Some of you guys need to learn some finesse, or get a torque wrench that does inch pounds.

I had one mechanic that worked for me, that was also a defensive lineman on the State Championship High School team. Eventually I had the shop buy him a torque wrench and he had to do all his stem bolts with that.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Couldn't t get a grip on the preload ring on my dhx coil, so I took the shock off, adjusted teh preload, put it back on (5 minute job). DOH except I didn't realize I accidently turned the shock shaft a few times too. 5 minutes later on the ride, shock explodes. 3 month old shock.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

congarong said:


> please post a pic of your thumb . . .ouch ! :eekster:


l feel dirty...

here's a shot l just happen to find.

will post Gore-E close ups upon request.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

this ones pretty good, not biking related though.
I was out sailing with a girl of good attractiveness, and it was a nice warm sunny Sunday afternoon, just a light breeze, and as we were out there just sort of floating, i go to run some lines and completely miss the boat, just stepped right into the water.

another one. welding my shifter back together on my jeep and catching the carpet on fire


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

dwnhlldav said:


> I had one mechanic that worked for me, that was also a defensive lineman on the State Championship High School team. Eventually I had the shop buy him a torque wrench and he had to do all his stem bolts with that.


Was his name Sleepy???? lol... inside joke there w/ P-shop.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

suck it


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

azonicrider188a said:


> suck it


Today - 10/21, 2600 views, 80 some odd posts, pretty clean subject --none of that typical mtbrism product bashing, just good fun reading about how people brain fart sometimes.

wow -- where did that come from?
what a dink...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Number of views: 2600 
Number of clean postings: 80+
One "Suck it" post = Priceless


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Khemical said:


> Number of views: 2600
> Number of clean postings: 80+
> One "Suck it" post = Priceless


DOH!!!!

that's material l usually would come up with...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Just this weekend I was out on a ride with a large group. My riding partner ends up at the end of the line because of a flat on his rear wheel. When he finally catches up with us he starts saying he thinks he got a 2nd flat on the wheel he just swapped tubes on. He flips the bike over about to get to work when I walk over and inflate the tube with a co2. It wasn't flat again, he didn't inflate it enough with the crappy pump he had. 

We start riding again and probably 1/2 mile or so later we stop to walk across this nasty creek/mud hole. My buddy picks up his bike and the rear wheel falls right out of the dropouts. He opened the quick release but never closed it. He was really lucky because that was a pretty rocky bouncy 1/2 to ride with the wheel floating around.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Young buck - Mogila The Gorrila type working at shop. Basically busting blood vessels trying to get a pedal off. No, l'm not talking about you Sleepy, another dude. You never met him but he's the *white* version of you.

err ahh, dude, you're turning the wrong way.
_
ok -- l often gotta do the visual when taking stuck BB cups off. _


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Seanbike said:


> We start riding again and probably 1/2 mile or so later we stop to walk across this nasty creek/mud hole. My buddy picks up his bike and the rear wheel falls right out of the dropouts. He opened the quick release but never closed it. He was really lucky because that was a pretty rocky bouncy 1/2 to ride with the wheel floating around.


old Marzocchi fork --- this goes back several years now. Still sorta wet behind the ears when it came to disc brakes (they just came out onto the large scale market).

Bomber something with the disc and post mounts.

converted to disc so l removed the post mounts.
didn't catch the part that the post mounts actually hold the fork's "M" arch to the rest of the fork.

slamabama-jama down a pretty nasty descent, l notice my brakes aren't working.

WTF?!?! keep on riding for a while... ahhh shizixk, notice the fork has come apart, oil leaking everywhere. Good thing l didn't toss those brake bosses. put the fork back together, new pads, cleaned the rotor, everything was ok.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

NuBee *who didn't work at the shop very long....*

1st -- does this high 5 when he sold his first bike.
ok, what the big deal?

nothing, that's great. Just don't freakin' do it in front of the customer. And don't shout out, "leaned that in my marketing class". ug, the look that lady gave him. daggers!!!

same guy:
when l was off doing something else outside - he sells a 15" hybrid to a woman who stood around 6 foot. ok - no biggie (?). l thought he sold it to her so she could give it to her daughter. The following day, she rides in on this bike, wants to pick up some small parts. She's got the seapost jacked up about 14 inches. WAY past the safety mark. Beats me how the thing didn't snap the seat tube. grab'd that bike and gave her the next model up in the correct size.

we had a little chat with Baxter..

same guy and the last straw.
Too lazy to remove the grips so he could swap parts, he takes a wrench and bends a "C" style, one bolt, CrMo stem back so he could remove the parts from the handle bars.

lucky for him, we ended up having to replace the stem anyway. Whatever new parts we were putting on the bike didn't work with the old CrMo stem.

after that, he was pretty much off the schedule.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I drove all the way to Moab from Denver, forgot my clipless-riding shoes. 100 dollar mistake.

I drove all the way to Moab without testing my Jr T I had just got back from Marzocchi. I hit slick rock and I can compress the fork all the way by just pushing it down with my hand and body weight. NO BIKE SHOP IN TOWN COULD FIX IT . . . six days of drinking a lot of beer while everyone else rode. 5 - MOAB day mistake.

Stuck a screw driver into the gap of the 20 mm axle opening on one of the legs of my Boxxer Race to try and open it up just a little more and SNAP!!!! All of a sudden I had a "lefty" fork. Still sitting in my garage like that. DOH!!! 500 dollar mistake. (note: don't pry on magnesium)

Oh! Last berm at the bottom of the Boulevard in Winter Park this year, right at the parking lot, tires wash out and I hit the ground so hard (200lb + lard arse) the the doctors say I "popped" my finger. Not a scrach on the glove, just a popped finger. 600 dollar mistake, 4 weeks of DHing missed. HOTTT nurses though. :thumbsup: pic attached.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

HA... here's one we still talk about.

ok, so there's 3 or 4 of us standing around with a customer.

NIT WIT, know it all NuBee standing there with us, trying to talk the talk.

l forget what we were talking about, l think l was trying to sell the guy a set of disc brakes when NitWit chimes in: 

"l bought those at Jenson for $x". 

This is the same nit wit that used to post wholesale prices on MTBR's forums, thinking that was the retail price. Same NIT WIT that thought you got the wholesale discount as such: 

Price for 1 // Price for 5 or more.

$25.95 // $24.30

"Mike, you should can buy 5 for less than you pay for 1."

What was his handle?

oh how l wanted to Beyatch slap that MoFo.
he didn't last very long either.

Pet Peeve: people who interview like they know a whole bunch of stuff about bikes.

Throw a bike at them, tell them to fix it... they get stuck trying to remove the rear wheel.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

To protect the innocent, we'll just call him Brian, NuBee who was good with most bike tunes, good in the sales dept but tended to talk smack when it came to riding skills.

Location: Local huck a billy trail.

FYI: this trail is loaded with huge rocks -- people often say, "where's the trail you told me about, we couldn't find it". It's like 90% rock, it is difficult to read the trail.

Brain pokes fun at me cause l'm suiting up with leg/knee armor. l blow it off cause l know the trail well. Heck, l groomed most of it _(even though Steve will claim the same thing)._

First time on his new bike (the same bike in the photo).

Not 4 minutes into it, with Brian lagging behind me, l hear what sounds like someone taking a metal pole and smashing it against a fence post. THUNK!!!!!! followed by a prime- evil cry. *AHHHHH....* _OHHHHHH,_ AHHHHHH!!!!

Doing this little drop (see photo), Brian slipped off his Syncros MeatHook pedals.
Took one on the shin... big time.
When l turned around and pedal'd back to him, he was already white in the face.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

oops...

the photo.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

It seems like you have a lot of problems when it comes to employees...here's a tip...their first day at the shop, make them clean the bathroom. If you're really nice, you won't "prepare" the bathroom for them to clean, you'll just leave it be how it normally is (should be bad enough)...:thumbsup:



Pedal Shop said:


> HA... here's one we still talk about.
> 
> ok, so there's 3 or 4 of us standing around with a customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Keep in mind, these NuBee's l mention, this is a span of several years.
--- for the record, most are good (keepers).

reading through some of the other posts just refreshes my memory on stuff l have done or have seen.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Alright here's my list

When I first started installing my own crancksets, I used a 1/2 drive impact wench to install the cups, still the fastest way to remove a crankset, but also the fastest way to strip bb threads. Cross threaded the cup and didn't even feel it. 

Drove down to the local dirt jumps with 1 friend (a 45min drive), but didn't have a bike rack so we took the wheels off and loaded the bikes in the car, problem was my wheels were bolt ons, and I left my wrench in my apartment parking lot after I took my wheels off, the wrench was still sitting there laughing at me when I got back.:madman: 

Shuttling up to a downhill race, the shuttle truck was full, so two or three of us skitched on the outside of the truck. Problem was the truck was a stick, and the driver couldn't shift for ****,:madmax: so he stalled it out on a hill, then suddenly punched in the next gear and took off while I was trying to hang on. Nearly pulled my arm out of my socket before I gave up and layed down the bike, only to have the truck run over and taco the front wheel. Ended up bashing the wheel on a rock to straighten it out, then racing on it regaurdless, but the worst part....

it wasn't my bike, so I got to pony up for a new front wheel luckily it was a pretty cheap wheel.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Alright here's my list
> 
> When I first started installing my own crancksets, I used a 1/2 drive impact wench to install the cups, still the fastest way to remove a crankset, but also the fastest way to strip bb threads. Cross threaded the cup and didn't even feel it.
> 
> ...


I told you that impact wrench was a bad idea 

It was kinda sad/funny when you figured out it was all cross threaded though


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

darn it Brian, I can't think of any of your oh crap moments, just more of mine, but I think I've already shared enough.


----------



## Micnap (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's something that happened to a buddy I worked with. He's putting a bike together, just getting started. Seat and post go in the frame, post gets clamped to workstand. So far so good. Then as he's reaching under the bike to pick something off the floor, the entire bike slips off the LOOSELY installed seatpost and comes down at about a hundred miles an hour. He catches the big chainring, and the full weight of a low-end Haro, right on the back of his hand. Definitely not a pretty sight.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> darn it Brian, I can't think of any of your oh crap moments, just more of mine, but I think I've already shared enough.


 that's because I don't have too many of those. perhaps why my bikes tend to last longer than yours? 

If it makes you feel any better, I kept adjusting my derailleur hanger to straighten it for good shifting, but all along it was just a loose freehub. Was shaking the wheel to spread some stans around, and noticed an odd clunk. lo and behold the whole freehub body was about to fall off. I raced with it like that too


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Speaking of bad employees, the first person I was responsible for hiring after I became a manager turned out to be a terrible mistake.

Dude worked for the shop across the street which was known as the place to get a deal but you never took your bike back for service. We were the expensive shop that you brought all your service work to including the bike you just bought across the street.

I don't really care about quantity (to a point) but quality is far more important. At his old shop he was allowed 20 minutes to build a bike from in the the box to tagged and ready for the floor. Only the most experienced wrenches at my shop could do one in under an hour to our standards. The kid never learned to slow down. Any time we said he needed to slow down, or told him what he was doing wasn't up to our standards his response was "well thats how we did it at insertnameofoldshophere)." He even broke the vacuum cleaner because he slammed it into a counter trying to vacuum too fast.

Anyway when we finally decide to let him go the boss tells me it's my job to fire him. I was really looking forward to it because he had ended up being a real dick on top of a sucky mechanic. The day I'm going to fire him, he walks in a quits. That pissed me off.


Back to topic. Another what was I thinking moment.

The night before I have to pack my bike to ship out to Moab for my first trip there I'm riding my mountain bike at the local BMX track on practice night. All year I had been riding there and not hit the big double. I finally felt ready, it was the last night of the season, but I did the responsible thing and talked my self out of it because it wasn't worth crashing and getting hurt or wrecking my bike right before my first trip out west. At the end of the evening I'm riding back and forth along this retaining wall thats about a 6 foot drop to flat. At the time I had been doing a lot of trials riding, but hadn't wheelie dropped anything that high yet. I'm thinking about hitting it and my buddy walks over and says "You should ride off that." So I do. My back wheel gets hung up in a depression just in front of the wall hidden by grass and I go straight down onto my front wheel and head. I tacoed the wheel and smashed my helmet but escaped with just scrapes on my chin. Not bad for face planting from 6 feet up. 

I ended up calling the shop manager and getting permission to show up at the J&B warehouse in town first thing in the morning and pick up a new rim on the stores account. I laced, tensioned, trued the wheel, packed the bike and got it to the UPS store and I think I was only a couple minutes late for work at 10am.


----------



## Ibex-dad (May 30, 2008)

Pulled up to my friends house to pick him up, but was at the wrong house, he ran out with his bike, I backed up to the right house, and crushed his bike, we didnt ride that day.

Drove into a parking deck, ripped a thule rack and trek right off the car, that was awesome.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

post ride-camping trip: :nono: do not try this at home!!!

long day of hiking getting to the camp site, several hours of riding, had a couple beers in me. l can handle my beer but i'll admit, l'll get lit quick if it's post ride.

sitting around the camp fire, l spot an almost empty can of TriFlow _(l bet you already know where l'm going with this)._

Everyone was sorta kicking back, real quiet like... l thought l'd get the party rolling so l look at the camp fire, look at the can of TriFlow, then back at the camp fire.

OK -- l'm not a total num-nut, l knew what was supposed to happen.

Yes -- l threw the can in the fire. l knew it would explode, l just didn't think it would KAAAA-BOOOM!!! as much as it did. Holy Crap, it even sent up a small mushroom cloud.

It not only blew the fire completely out, it shot hot cinders and ashes out about 30 feet in every direction.

Ok, it was pretty damp so nothing became of it... i.e. l didn't start a forest fire.

scared the baageezzus outta everyone that's for sure.

No forest animals were hurt in the making of this story.ut: ut:


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*wrong bike*



Pedal Shop said:


> Witness to:
> 
> 3. rider bud needs to pull the cranks off his bike... uses the black "ISIS" Park Tools cranks puller, should have used the blue (or vs vrs). completely strips the threads out. cranks will be staying until he cuts em off.
> 
> .


done that.....

DOH.

oh also, grabbed tag for bike A, went to where we keep the repair bikes...Grabbed Bike B which was the same exact bike as bike A...almost...did work for bike A on bike B....finished 2 hours later and realized that i worked on the wrong bike....the one i was suppost to work on was blue...but the dummy who wrote it up said it was black....so i grabbed the black cannondale road bike instead of the blue one.....damn that sucked

DOH:madman:


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Several years ago when l was working at one of the larger bike shops in town.

It was a pretty good size store - at least 6000sqft. l was riding around inside the shop on a mountain bike (_test riding inside the store was common_). When you have 6000sqft, it's no big deal.

l go to make a turn around a display stand and roll over a small section of cable housing. Front wheel slides out just enough that it changes my intended line. Tip a little too far to the left and smash my shoulder into a public telephone. Rip the thing completely off the wall.

OK, first of all.
What the heck is a public phone even doing inside a bike shop?
Second, in my own defense... it was poorly mounted. l didn't hit it very hard but man, did it make a mess.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Different camping trip:

We set up a shuttle ride (sorta).

Me and the boys are brought to the base of a trailhead. We're supposed to climb this sick sick then enjoy a ripping fast down hill, end up miles away from where we started. All said and done, about 3 hours of riding.

We send off, one of the wives has the keys to my Chevy Tahoe. She's supposed to drive back to the camp site and meet us there.
..... Don't ask me why, she didn't know you had to step on the brake to take the truck out of park, into drive. Needless to say, the ride didn't go quite as we had planned.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Riding with a bud - at night. 
Riding a golf cart path near my house.

He's got lights but they're handle bar mounted.
He's really good at wheelies. 
He can ride them forever on pretty much anything.

_Keep in mind, l said at night, riding with handle bar mounted lights._

He's riding in front of me, doing a wheelie. His lights are basically pointing up into the sky.
l have helmet mounted lights, l can see fine but, he doesn't see the huge sink hole on the cart path. At first l thought he was going to try to pull off some sort of stunt l never seen before.

Nope, he crashed. Crashed hard too...

my stomach hurt the following day l was laughing so hard.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

There's plenty more but this will be my last two:_ no really..._

post epic ride with the buds where some of the wives stayed behind.
we all gather at my folks place - they have a pool.
some of us shower first cause we're plenty dusty & dirty.

there's a pool side bathroom for those who use the pool.
when l'm cleaning up, l noticed a dark blue, one piece, bathing suit hanging on the back of the door where l was going to hang the towel l just used.

l don't give it much thought, it must be my moms.

l grab a drink, let the ladies know l want cheese on my burger and jump into the pool. Just another post ride party.

about 10 minutes later, here comes Keith and he's WEARING MY MOM's ONE PIECE, running, with his berries half hanging out, jumps on the diving board and does a cannonball to beat all cannonballs (pun intended).

must have been the biggest laugh l ever had in my life.

That would be my best: l can't believe l DIDN'T just do that.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

not intended to be funny, just a "ha, go figure" 
willing to bet, this could become a whole new thread of crazy's.

Got ready for a ride, packed up this, put that there, this behind that, bla bla bla.
Got everything? got everything, good to go.

l drove into town to get something from Bloom (grocery store), a good 12 miles of driving with about a 1-1/2 miles of it down my parents gravel driveway, cross this bumpy bridge up a pretty steep paved portion, park in a grassy open field where the trailhead is.

get out of the Chevy Tahoe, go to open the rear door.

my bottle of water is still sitting on the bumper of the truck.

ha. go figure


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Drove into a garage w/bike on roof rack in the mid-90's & broke the fork lowers on a fisher;

Drove under a metal arch-thing with a bike on roof racks 2 years ago, bent the front axle on a cannondale (replaced with much sweeter wheels, however);

Have done the same thing with a kayak, which was plastic & undamaged but broke the rear gutter off a 1990 something 4-runner.

I can be a tad dense. 

Not bike related - but bought new air dam mounted fog lights for a 1992 range rover, the installation of which required removal of the front wheels. Noticed an odd vibration in the front end moments before the driver's side front wheel flew off & bounced into a small valley at appx 70 mph. Didn't lose control of the vehicle thankfully & made it to the side of the road w/out incident. That vehicle was such a tank that, other than the rotor being appx 2" smaller in diameter & a scratch on the wheel well there was no damage. Recovered the wheel too.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

B-Mac said:


> mounted fog lights for a 1992 range rover, the installation of which required removal of the front wheels. Noticed an odd vibration in the front end moments before the driver's side front wheel flew off & bounced into a small valley at appx 70 mph. Didn't lose control of the vehicle thankfully & made it to the side of the road w/out incident. That vehicle was such a tank that, other than the rotor being appx 2" smaller in diameter & a scratch on the wheel well there was no damage. Recovered the wheel too.


Come to think of it, in the Webster Dictionary: 
Under the definition of "yikes", there is a picture of a Range Rover.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> post ride-camping trip: :nono: do not try this at home!!!
> 
> long day of hiking getting to the camp site, several hours of riding, had a couple beers in me. l can handle my beer but i'll admit, l'll get lit quick if it's post ride.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experiance with one of those little glass Starbucks cold coffee bottles.

Thought it would be fun to fill it half way with lighter fluid and then poke a small hole in the top. (Makes a flame thrower, have done it before successfully)

Well apparently the hole wasn't big enough, or the glass bottle was defective. The glass bottle exploded sending glass everywhere along with burning hot lighter fluid.

We all hit the deck. Thankfully no one was hurt. But my buddies tent did have a nice rip from the flying glass.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey i got one, but its not my.

i was at the bike shop and i just bought new pedals and the sales person insisted that she put them on the bike. So she gets the right pedal off then moves to the left and pulls and pulls and to the left... im just sitting there watching trying not to laugh...eventualy she askes me to do it. quick right turn and its off.

this is the same shop that would not hire me because i was not "experienced enough" at 17....


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

few years ago was doing a solo night ride on my new IH Sunday, finished, packed the car and headed home. As i was riding with a mate the next day i left the bike in the car overnight.
Whilst packing my mates bike into the car the next day i noticed my front wheel wasn't there. I'd left it in the car park the night before. 
Went back to look for it and it was gone, brand new DT 2350 wheel. Gutted.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

At Moab, there was a smaller drop to some sand. It looked tough to do without faceplanting, I told my buddies I would probably faceplant, went for it anyway ready to faceplant.Landed, started going over the front, jumped off, but got my saddle quick release stuck in my shoe. Ran out the bail for about 20 feet each step my bike slamming into me as I dragged it along. Few bruises but good for a laugh.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

I had a brand new Intense Uzzi that I put together. I was taking it to the shop, and hadn't clamped my frame secure enough and it flew off my rack on the freeway. Saving grace was that the wheel clasp held on, but it messed up my roof and I still had a heart attack from the experience!.


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

New x-9 shifters. 

I was really pleased with the purchase of my new x-9 shifters they looked almost as nice as x0's but were in my price range. Anyway, the shifters that I bought did not have the cable installed, no big deal right? Well almost, after looking at the derailleur for a minute, hmm how do I open this thing, two options, 1. a silver nut looking thing on top or 2. allen bolt on the thumb shifter lever. After a few turns with the appropriate allen wrench the lever fell into my lap and the spiral shaped spring had uncoiled. S*&t. Needless to say I spent the next hour and a half reassembling everything. Moral of the story sometimes it is better to read the owners manual, just don't tell your friends.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

rmr_demo7 said:


> New x-9 shifters.
> 
> I was really pleased with the purchase of my new x-9 shifters they looked almost as nice as x0's but were in my price range. Anyway, the shifters that I bought did not have the cable installed, no big deal right? Well almost, after looking at the derailleur for a minute, hmm how do I open this thing, two options, 1. a silver nut looking thing on top or 2. allen bolt on the thumb shifter lever. After a few turns with the appropriate allen wrench the lever fell into my lap and the spiral shaped spring had uncoiled. S*&t. Needless to say I spent the next hour and a half reassembling everything. Moral of the story sometimes it is better to read the owners manual, just don't tell your friends.


Haha, replacing the cable on those Srams is like what I imagine working on a bomb would be like...not especially difficult, but if you make the slightest mistake/twitch, everything blows up in your face.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

quasi boring but true (and not the first time).

Just today.... MILF walks in... "pedals keep coming off."

right away l notice the "lefty" lines on the one pedal are on the right side of the bike.

How does someone man-handle the pedals onto the wrong sides.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

sooooooo many times partents will bring the twinky kiddie bikes into the shop because the rear brake stays tight all the time.

kids are constantly spinning the handle bars around and around (in the same direction). rear brake cable gets wound up so tight the brake won't release.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

And the winner is *PEDAL SHOP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> quasi boring but true (and not the first time).
> 
> Just today.... MILF walks in... "pedals keep coming off."
> 
> ...


Better question is, why do they "keep coming off"?


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

i have one that you can thank mongoose's shatty alloy seat claps for. Riding at a local FR park and sit on the seat an slam the clamp explodes and the seat post hits my Roco..... good thing im not a huge guy......just some paint damage and some moving of the spring.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> sooooooo many times partents will bring the twinky kiddie bikes into the shop because the rear brake stays tight all the time.
> 
> kids are constantly spinning the handle bars around and around (in the same direction). rear brake cable gets wound up so tight the brake won't release.


This old lady came into the shop the other day and complained that her bike's front brake locked up "by itself" and made her crash...

She had her handlebars twisted around so far it broke the brake noodle and ripped the cable out of the brake! "I don't understand what happened..." I found out she hauls her bike in the back of her Exploder and always twists the handlebars to take it in and out... :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

cross threaded bb

dropped my pads in oil right after cleaning them for the same reason


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

MTB_prodigy said:


> cross threaded bb
> 
> dropped my pads in oil right after cleaning them for the same reason


lol, that would explain the dirt cheap pads in your signature huh? j/k


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> And the winner is *PEDAL SHOP!!!!!!!!!*


SWEET!!!

:thumbsup:

l would like to thank the members of MTBR for voting for me.

Don't ride more bikes, ride better bikes!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ugh.... I wouldn't trust Pedal Shop if it was my LBS after reading all this....

Nah, I'm kidding Mike!! Long live Pedal Shop.


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Put my bike up on the roofrack in the dark after installing the fairing and scooting the tray inboards a bit, get in the car, open the moon roof to keep an eye on the bike. Start driving.. look up again.. strange the bike seems to be leaned over a bit. But figured it was the new positioning of the tray and I wasn't used to see it at that angle. Drive 15 miles on the freeway, get out, see the front wheel isn't exactly in the tray and the bike is just being held by the rear wheel strap and the arm of the rack. PHEW!


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Cross thread BB on new frame. Ended up dremeling the threads off the BB cups and pounding them in and JB welding them, it worked and is working for over 300 miles.

It was a really nice solution


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

About five years ago, I was riding around on my six-inch travel freeride bike, and decided that I was going to become the next Ryan Leech. I was having a great time bunny-hopping random stuff, and doing track stands. But there was a problem. That damn seat just kept getting in my way! I couldn't get low enough for some of the goofy maneuvers I was trying. So then I had a brilliant idea. I just took the seat and post out of the quick release, and went back to riding. It was awesome! I could move any way I wanted to on the bike now. You should know where this is going....

A few minutes later, I took the seat-less bike off a three foot concrete ledge. Of course, I managed to slip my pedal upon landing. OUCH. I think I was rolling around on the ground for at least five minutes.

Moral of the story: if you ever want kids, ride with a seat.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Ha -- that reminds me of one:

This is more of a product failure not a no-brainer move.

Just riding along with a bud.

We're both riding along at a pretty good clip. Totally out of the blue, it looks like the seatpost just vanishes, _using my Brocabulary_, his twig and berries get sucked into the rear tire and seatstays :yikes: Bud and his bike comes to an instant stop.....

there was zero danger on the trail so l was riding right on his tail but l wasn't ready for something like that. Needless to say, l slam into him, go flying _Superman_ style over him, flip over and land on my back, land in a big batch of prickly viney crap.

Titec Berzerker saddle: rails snapped in half.

my bud was :incazzato:

oh, and we were a good 10 miles away from the car. Ever ride a bike on rough trail without a seatpost and saddle? it ain't easy. We switched bikes back and forth so he could recover from the leg burn.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Ha ha. Great thread, there must be more people who did mistakes when they started biking.

1) Rockshox pike has the rebound adjuster, i turned it too really slow not knowing what the adjustment did. I then lost the "red allen key adjuster..." and though that i had an airfork and it leaked. Even took it too a shop to ask...that sucked

2) Wheel had a small buckle and there were a few spokes loose where the buckle was. I though ill be smart and tightened EVERY NIPPLE really tight. Wheelset truelly ****ed, thankfully it was stock and nothing fancy.

3) I bought a sram x9 rear derailluer without knowing i need a Sram shifter cause of the ratios. Well the derailleur is still lying nicely in its box. For Sale...anyone?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I want the X9


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

I bought a 2005 66vf....and went to a DH race with that...

D'oh!


edit: i guess this should be double D'oh!


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

This wasn't me, but it sucks either way:

After a race in Telluride Colorado a lady was putting her beautiful Rocky Mountain XC bike on her bike rack. None of us were really paying attention because we were all muddy and tired. 

She proceeded to back up and then started driving foward when we heard a huge BANG and then we saw a bike bouncing on the ground. 

WE WERE IN A PARKING GARAGE. She put her bike on her rack in a parking garage and drove it straight into concrete.

Needless to say the rack was ruined, the handlebars were bent to sh!t, brake levers broken, and the fork was bent beyond repair.

We helped her pick up bits and pieces and loaded it into her car when she told us it was her husband's bike!

Ouch


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Mine*

1) I know you said "no cut off my finger tips" but I was so excited about my brand new Specialized big hit and was going for its inagural ride. So checking everythin about 30 min before my ride I had the bike upside down and was attempting to get rid of some rear rotor rub. I spun the rear wheel and it came to an abrupt stop using my fingernail bed to stop the rotor/meatslicer. I yanked my finger back and held it being afraid to look. Luckly my finger tip was still there. The nail was shatterd and bleeding. I had to call my bro's to say I couldent come.

2) My bro whos not mechanicaly inclined had to change his disc pads on some dx calipers. I told him over the phone how to do it, ie: removing the cotter pin etc... the next day he told me that he couldent get the pads out so he unbolted both sides and changed them out,, but there was oil everywhere.... WHAT!!? Thats right, he unbolted both sides of the caliper to change the pads......Luck SOB took the brakes back and shimano warranted them.

3) In the shop mechanic A is working on bike in the stand, shifting the bike through its gears. Mechanic B is goofing around and pretends he's lickin the rear spinning tire. Mechanic C pounds hard on the front tire and BRAAAAAP tougue and face rubber burn.
HHHHaa ha. ( that was the story told to me)


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Staplers are for paper*

So

remembered another one

i was goofing around with a stapler, stapling my co workers shirt, all was going good untill he tried to get away, I some how managed to staple his arm to his shirt...like staple closed through his arm on one side and the other side through his shirt...i felt like an ass:madman:

remember kids staplers are for paper...not skin

~J


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

not knocking the lady friends because l'm not sure who did it --- woman brings a bike into the shop: built with disc brakes, front brake isn't working all of a sudden after a weekend ride they drove an hour+ to get to.

l take the bike from her, take the wheel out of the drop outs, reverse the wheel, brakes suddenly work. ta da


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

not my "i cnat believe i just did that" but some one elses. 

i was at a friends shop in san francisco and this guy came in who had orderd a italian made, custom fitting, hand built, little over $4k SOMEC road bike frame 
well he got all giddy when he saw the box and yoinked the thing out as fast as he could and put a deep ass scratch all the way down the top tube from one of the staples they used to seal the box.


----------



## shakedown94 (Apr 10, 2007)

my almost f#$kup went like this.

got my 888rc3 from the ups man. put new headset on bike without the top clamp on the fork. put the headset together and my raceface d2 stem on and marked and cut the steer tube.
went to put back together, now had the top clamp on and was like wtf now :madman: 
looked at the marz stem and figured the stack height would be perfect. that made the d2 stem usless, but i had a out


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

I ordered these Chris King hubs the other day, some dude at the shop pulls them out of the box and starts licking them.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

,And you dont lick you Chris King headset...weirdo......


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

shortbus said:


> I ordered these Chris King hubs the other day, some dude at the shop pulls them out of the box and starts licking them.


l think you're on the wrong thread.... what's your point?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

mtymxdh said:


> I bought a 2005 66vf....and went to a DH race with that...
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> edit: i guess this should be double D'oh!


wots wrong with that fork?


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

Pedal Shop said:


> l think you're on the wrong thread.... what's your point?


I had first dibs!!!! Now i get sloppy 2nds.:nono:


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

Was gettin ready to leave for Northstar, lookin over the bike to make sure everything is ready to go. Decided the derailleur hanger could use a little tightening. tightened it a bit to much and next thing i know SNAP! Day of riding canceled...

Drivin home with my brand new bike on the rack. All stoked and have a fat smile on my face. Look into the rearview mirror on the freeway to admire my new baby and see that it has basically fallen off the rack and is being held on by one little strap on the top tube. Immediately pull over and decided it would be best if the bike wend INSIDE the car for this trip instead.


----------



## nouseforaname (Jan 8, 2007)

So a couple that stand out from 10 years working on bikes. These were all on my bikes.

1: Got a new trials frame from Pashley when they first came out (7 years ago? Christ.) the specs call for a 27.2 post, double checked by calling them at 5pm on a firday evening. It just wont go when i am builind the bike pre ride on Sat am. So i get the reamer (it's a steel frame) and proceed to ream the **** out of this seat tube. So much force that the frame is almost too hot to touch, and the workshop manager is looking daggers at me for blunting up his reaming tool. But no matter how much cutting fluid i put in there, it's just sooo tight.
3 hours of swearing, cutting fluid and help from everyone who wanders into the workshop, i finally get my post in the bike flies together and i get my ride in.
Monday am, call Pashley. "Oh yeah, that frame was preproduction it had a 27.0 or 26.8 seattube, we don't know which". I should maybe have checked that out first with the correct tool, before committing to 3 hours of wasted life.

2: I'm standing in the kitchen building a bike (finishing some detail stuff, not solvent bathing the chain in the sink) for a friendgirl from spare junk, you know the sort of way to show of my tech sophistication and maybe convince that i am worthy boyfriend material. She say "aren't you ever worried about stripping the threads when you tighten stuff like that?" I say "I never strip threads" and strip out the thread in the stem as soon as i sut my mouth.

Oh yeah #3

3: I have been waiting for this custom trials frame (same vintage as the Pashley, this is maybe 6 years ago). It is being built by my good buddy and we have spent a lot of time talking about **** like Magura specific mounts, and is a 68 bb better than a 73 and geo and stuff. Basically i wanted a bike like Ryan Leechs (now there is a nice bike pro, if you ever get the chance to meet him). Anyway, i wait 8 weeks for Chris to finish up my sweet new frame, and finally get the call that it is done. It is at the bike shop, just waiting on decals and reaming facing. Well i tear round to the shop, grab the frame and head home to build it. Pfft reaming and facing. As for decals i can put them on when he has them.
So i start bodging the headset into the frame. I've done this successfully a couple of times with alu frames, so should be no worries. Use an extra long bolt into the SFN and use the tightening of that bolt to push the cups in. Except this time i completely shag the frame. Ovalised head tube before i have even put the bb in. 
Man Chris was pissed, i'm not sure that he ever forgave me for that one.So we liquid metalled the headset cup into the frame together the next day, and he didn't invite me round for beers any more.

Oh just remembered #4

4: I'd taken the train and bike down to a bike shop out in the suburbs to pick up a sweet new wheelset for my singlespeed. Spot brand hibs (purple!- and this was 2001 not 1991!) laced onto their own brand "metal matrix" rims. Everything went fine until i left the shop. I got halfway back to the train and realised i had left something behind. I ripped down the hill, made the right into the parking lot of the shop. As i made the right hand turn the wheels kind of gyroscoped up from where they were hanging on the left of my bars and connected solidly with the bollards of the parking lot. Brand new wheels, and the rear rim is pooched before i have even got it home.

Fortunately for me, all of these incidents happened 6+ years ago, i think it was just a steep part of my "life learning curve" those couple of years. I can't honestly think of anything that i have done in the last few that has reached the heights of these. Maybe i have learnt my lesson. Time will tell i guess.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

nouseforaname said:


> 2: I'm standing in the kitchen building a bike (finishing some detail stuff, not solvent bathing the chain in the sink) for a friendgirl from spare junk, you know the sort of way to show of my tech sophistication and maybe convince that i am worthy boyfriend material. She say "aren't you ever worried about stripping the threads when you tighten stuff like that?" I say "I never strip threads" and strip out the thread in the stem as soon as i sut my mouth.


SODS LAW!!!!!
had a simialr one, doing this huck, say to guy stood next to me, this one is fine, never crashed it, start the run up and striaght head first in to a load of roots on run up,
soda law take effect, never say you have never crashed a jump or some thing it always happens next time


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> SODS LAW!!!!!
> had a simialr one, doing this huck, say to guy stood next to me, this one is fine, never crashed it, start the run up and striaght head first in to a load of roots on run up,
> soda law take effect, never say you have never crashed a jump or some thing it always happens next time


YES! Or whenever I say this is my last time doing it, I always crash.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

nouseforaname said:


> Fortunately for me, all of these incidents happened 6+ years ago, i think it was just a steep part of my "life learning curve" those couple of years. I can't honestly think of anything that i have done in the last few that has reached the heights of these. Maybe i have learnt my lesson. Time will tell i guess.


ha... no doubt.

#1 for me was cutting half my thumb off, using tools the way l shouldn't have been using them.

sure as heck, sliced the shizick out of myself doing things via short cut:
e.g. holding objects in my hand and cutting said objects with very sharp blades --- to date, only needed stitches a few times. bashed knuckles plenty of a times tyring to get stuck pedals, cranks and BB's off bikes.

smacked my head on bike racks many times but that sorta goes with the territory.

maybe laughin at the wife when she biffed hard when her front tire washed out in a rut would be the other major DOH, l can't believe l just did that. lt's like a sixth sense, l can't help but laugh when l see most crashes. Man, that didn't go over well. That was the first time l heard her cus like a sailor.

Other laughing at others expenese: XC days, back in the days when Rat-Traps were still the only pedal system out there: me and Yeti (all 6' 6" of him) goes flying by me on a really steep down hilly section of a trail. About 20 feet after passing me he starts going over the bars, seems like and endless crash, tumblin' all over the place (still stuck in his rat traps, like a stuck turtle). It was like watching someone wreck on a ski slope. he just kept on sliding and tumbling for ever.

Same guy, different trail: on a sort of muddy day. Riding along a trail with a river to our left. Big rock on the middle of the trail, mud on both sides of it. l go to the right, get major mud suck, go flying over the bars, bike lands up-side-down, the mud is so thick, the bike remains upright (up-side-down). l'm chucklin' from that already but when l look for the Yeti, he's nowhere to be seen. l hear splashing noises... Turns out, instead of following my path, he went to the left. Fell about 12 feet into the river. l just about pee'd my pants l was laughing so hard.

less the movie setting, this clip would be my reaction:





"SHUT UP, I'm HURT!!!!!"

Both times, l think l was still laughing a week later.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

nouseforaname said:


> (finishing some detail stuff, not solvent bathing the chain in the sink)


The wifes Pyrex dishes are much better than the sink! :thumbsup:

No damage was done but I have found myself reversing into heavy traffic at night after chosing to go through a car only toll both with bikes on the roof. The kids are now trained to scream *BIKES* repeatedly


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

moving a book case out of the shop, filled with old-stock Umpa-Lumpa shoes (at least 24 pairs). loaded them up on a flatbed trailer, along with some other shop stuff.

made it almost all the way until the last clover-leaf exit.

about half into the circle, the G's took hold of that bookshelf (again, filled with shoes), everything took flight, skidded along the road for a bit, hit the curb and ended with a KABOOM!!! shoes everywhere.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

*from todays ride.*

It was getting pretty wet and there was a tree crossing that was rather slick. I was out with my buddy who stopped in front of me to walk it, and I didn't blame him. Wearing my fullface tho was not my smartest decision of the day, and it was starting to get hot. so I took it off to walk this crossing and the hill after it. I made it across the tree just fine and started to hike a bike up the leaf covered mini hill climb on the other side. mind you I am holding on to my bikes stem with one hand and the chin brace of my helmet with the other. Since I ride flats I have flat soled skaterboy shoes on(can't afford 5.10's  ) I proceed to slip and fall flat on my face, almost. I go down and push my bike away so I don't land on it, but manage to bring my helmet right inline with my cheek, smashing my cheek on the top of my helmet, leading to a pretty nasty bruise on my face. Potentially the most ironic thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

ha...

that reminds me --- can't tell you how many times, for whatever reason, l decided NOT to wear knee/shin body armor only to bash the shizik out of the uncovered body part. 

&

speaking of rain: l think it was the 2nd 24 Hours @ Canaan, rained pretty much the entire race. mud factor was re-dick. Don't know why they always held the race so early, out of all the race they held there (9?), l think it was dry for maybe 3.

Anywho - mud was stupid thick in many areas. Had to walk my bike almost every stupid step of the race. Somewhere along the way, the mud was so bad, it actually sucked my shoe off. It took me a good 15 minutes to find it again.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

nothing really bad, but i ended up cleaning the chain, taking it off and everything. so its all nice and shiny, wait till its dry, and i was really stoked to go ride around, cuase it was the one clear and sunny day that week. so i put the chain on in a hurry, tighten everything, and go out to ride.

Well, i get out the front door, start pedalling and there is this horrible grinding sound. then i realized i forgot to put lube on the chain


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

I did something similar. Well me and my friend just got our first FR rigs and went out for our first ride. we get out its nice and sunny about a mile latter it starts to get cloudy then pouring rain. we deside to go home because we diding have goggles. we knew of a short cut that we had only taken in the summer once. about 200 yards in its just thick with mud and getting worse. we had to cross a puddle that looked about a foot deep at best. so we pick up the bikes and start walking. its just got deeper and deeper at about waist deep im halfway and my shoe comes off......i had to walk my bike to shore lol. Then basicly swim back to find my shoe, found it and biked the 4 more miles back to my house.


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> Then there's our shop rat. Buys a brand new Reba 29er fork for his brand new Redline D440. Put the steere tube cutter on the fork facing the wrong way. Ends up cutting the steerer a good 1-1/2" too short. Had to major Jury Rig to make it usable.
> 
> _almost cutting the tip of your fingers off with a spinning disc rotor need not apply._


what are you talking about, i did that on purpose.......uh I was worried about weight.. yeah thats it, its much lighter now.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

grantheppes said:


> what are you talking about, i did that on purpose.......uh I was worried about weight.. yeah thats it, its much lighter now.


lol, saved you 1/2 a gram


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

oh the irony! who ever knew helmets could cause pain in such a way!


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

built up my first bike ordered all of it over the net. bought a 1.5 stem for a 1/18 steer tube (idiot) bought hope pro 2 back hub which was some strange spec (idiot) i have learnt my lesson.. $200 lesson . .


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is not bike related, but I was putting on a propane tank onto the grill and its where you had to lift it up onto a little hook. Well I had one hand on top to stablalize it and then one on the bottom where that thin strip of metal goes around to make it level on the ground. Well as i put it on i took my top hand off and put it to the side to put it on the hook.Well I had it on then it just dropped and the thin metal piece smashed my pinkie. I didnt know what happened at first then all the sudden I felt a huge massive burst of pain. The metal hit it so hard against the ground it broke through the skin and just stopped barely before it hit the bone. I could see fat cells sticking out thats how deep. Well it was like 9pm and all the doc in the box's closed so we had to go to the ER. I got three stiches and it took a month to heal cause it was right on the crease so it kept moving which kept breaking the skin. My pinkie is split right now. When it dropped it split the fat up, so I have two bolges of fat that are seperated by a line down the middle. Most of the fat pushed over to the left side so the right side doesnt have very much to it. No pics but my pinkie looks like this from the side.There is a big dent in my finger if you can somewhat read that. So put your pinkie to the screen and put it over that shape. Thats what mine looks like. 
IIII
IIIII
IIIIIl
IIIIIIIll
IIIIIIIIIll
IIIIIIIIIIll
IIIIIIIIIIll
IIIIIIIIIIIll


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

oh one more. I was practicing some jumps in my local park and saw these hot babes walking down the path so decided to show off my non existent skills. i hit the jump cleared it and landed on the other side my front wheel was a bit skew and threw me over the handle bars, i landed on my back felt my whole spine crunch and was winded. the girls came running up to me and asked me if i was ok ? in a voice similar to Jaba the hut dying i said did that look cool ? they shook their heads and walked off. 
wait there is more . . . . 

So i went to the hospital the next day to get an x-ray of my pelvis, while i was waiting in reception for the doctor to see the x-rays i decided to take a look at them by holding them up to the light. While i was doing this i heard some shuffling and whispering i turned around and saw a young girl bright red quickly looking away, i looked at the x-ray again and saw the outline of my banana and plums. The whole of reception was now looking at me funny. I was then called to the doctors rooms before i could inflict any more damage.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Spending a good two, three hours building a wooden-ladder drop only to find gravity will land you in the middle of a nasty rock bed instead of where_* visually*_ you'd think you'd land (or at least want to land).


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> Spending a good two, three hours building a wooden-ladder drop only to find gravity will land you in the middle of a nasty rock bed instead of where_* visually*_ you'd think you'd land (or at least want to land).


haha was this recent?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

stripped my brand new juicy ultimate lever


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

grantheppes said:


> haha was this recent?


well, we'll see.

l hope to find our bikes will have the same abilities as Lee Harvey's bullets _(ability to change direction in mid air)._

l did a simple rocking a big rock off the ladder test -- rock rolled where his brothers were hanging out.

l'll let the builder try it first.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Talking bikes last night.

A classic move, wish they caught it on video --- darn, not my material.

Rider bud was telling me about what his bud did one day.

Some place down in SC. Riders are doing a huge teeter-totter. Joe Feather Weight who was last in line, decides to slowly roll off the Totter end. The design of the Teeter end is so heavy, soon as the weight of the front wheel rolls off the plank, it throws Joe Feather Weight assoverteakettle before he can say uncle.

Man, l would love to have seen that.


----------

